# Outback Prepared For An Emergency



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

I am curious if others out there keep your Outback stocked and ready in case of an emergency? We are fortunate enough to have the Outback stored on our property. I understand this isn't possible for everyone, but assuming your Outback is within reach in an emergency, what do you keep stocked?

In the event of the unthinkable, such as a terrorist attack or most likely in our case a major earthquake, we try to keep the OB stocked so we can leave on a moments notice.

We keep (year round) a supply of non-perishable foods and water to last us at least a week, bedding, toiletries and such. Our goal is to be able to throw in clothing, stock the fridge and be on the road in less than 15 minutes.

I try to keep propane full, batteries charged and the generator fueled. 
Anything can happen I guess, some things with a bit of warning, others with no warning. Just curious if others out there have emergency provisions you keep stocked?


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Wow! You are ready for disaster!

I'm not ready for squat! I do keep the trailer storage a long way from the river...which likes to flood a couple times per year. (you may have seen it on the Discovery Channel in 1997)

The earth never quakes here, the tsnamis and hurricanes can't reach us, and I can't do nothing in a tornado except hide in the basement. Now a fire...that's another story.

Being prepared is VERY smart. Keep up the good work.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

We haven't yet but, now that she's got the basic non-parishable camping-stuff packed, I expect we'll keep them there even thru the winter. Like your's, she'll be ready during 3 seasons to pack up & go in short time. For the winter, will do some basic "rodent-proofing" and remove the nesting material but otherwise expect we'll keep most everything else in her. Our fully stocked 1st aid kit and other emergency house stuff (including keys, leashes, collars, dog food & dishes) live by the back doors (4 easy exits all near the OB). We're only ~20 miles from Seabrook Nuclear P. plant and have heard the AirBase evacuate on more than 1 occassion (VERY creepy....lights go out, Tele, phones, & cell phones are scrambled) so we have emergency radios, etc. whiich will be living in the TT anyway. Most likely "emergencies" would be mild - like an extended loss of power in the winter (when TT heat, stove, & lights would be usefull). But - in the 'worst case' category - like terrorism. when the reality is there probably wouldn't be time to 'get out' and no where to go even if we could ... she'll be reasonably ready to throw in food, clothes, & dogs - hitch up and fly if needed.

Good post! Thanks.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Our TT is park along the house and is usually fully stock so we can hook up and go.
Except during the winter time all stock is taken out for the winter
Great Idea









Don


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Great thread, WAcamper!

The good ship PDX_Doug lives about 1/2 hour from our home (on a light traffic day!), so would be of limited value in an emergency situation. This is great food for thought though.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

We store ours beside the house as well. It is pretty much ready to go accept I have no fresh water in the tanks.

Thor


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

You be surprised, and we saw this during the aftermath of Katrina, how many folks keep an emergency supply of "stuff" yet had no gas in the fuel tank to get anywhere...

I keep an extra ten gallons of gas in the garage at all times (that I rotate out ever few months) and one full bottle of propane and make sure that I never let any tanks on anything I own drop below 1/2...

You can have the best stocked emergency trailer or vehicle in the world but if you can't get out of Dodge what good does it do...??


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

Non-perishable food, fuel, and 10K rounds of ammo stocked at all times.


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

When Grunt0311 sees this post, I'll get a phone call, email or public humiliation post here because he's always chewing me out about letting my Durango go to Empty to avoid paying higher gas prices! I hope to store my OB at home when I move and ready to use on short notice with the addition of clothes and fridge food. I'm pretty certain Marine boy (son Bill) will make sure it has all the emergency stuff needed, if he hasn't already. I bought it at the end of August last year and only used it once. Bill had it out several times and tends to take very good care of me and our things, too. I've got such good kids! Great post, WAcamper. I only thought of quick getaways for fun, not for emergency use. Like Jolly, tornadoes and floods are about the only disasters that have hit my area but you never know with our global warming and terrorism concerns!


----------



## stapless (Feb 20, 2005)

HootBob said:


> Our TT is park along the house and is usually fully stock so we can hook up and go.
> Except during the winter time all stock is taken out for the winter
> Great Idea
> 
> ...


same here. never really thought of using it for an emergency shelter in the event of a disaster. guess I'm too optimistic that it 'won't happen to me'. biggest risk in minnesota is a tornado, and if that hits, the LAST place to be is in the OB!!

scott


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

> In the event of the unthinkable, such as a terrorist attack or most likely in our case a major earthquake, we try to keep the OB stocked so we can leave on a moments notice.


Unfortunately, in the event of any of the above, I would not be leaving town, but most likely getting called into work. Since the DW won't tow the trailer, it wouldn't be going anywhere either. She would, if necessary, pack up her car, and the kids and head to where she was told, but, most likely would try to stay around the house.

As far as keeping it stocked all year, I take everything that can freeze out of it when I winterize, including canned goods, and even the toothpaste, and shampoo, so it would only work during the spring/summer/fall anyway.

Tim


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

I had a 750ml bottle of Tres Generacions in mine. But, we had an emergency margarita party and I had to take it out.


----------



## kmcfetters (May 7, 2005)

COFFEE!


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Ghosty said:


> You be surprised, and we saw this during the aftermath of Katrina, how many folks keep an emergency supply of "stuff" yet had no gas in the fuel tank to get anywhere...
> 
> I keep an extra ten gallons of gas in the garage at all times (that I rotate out ever few months) and one full bottle of propane and make sure that I never let any tanks on anything I own drop below 1/2...
> 
> ...


Ghosty,
You'd be surprised at the number of people who don't realize that gas stations can't pump gas without electricity!! Even full-service old-timey stations have to have electricity, not just the new ones with credit card pay, etc. WHEN I get my OB back, which is promised Wednesday, complete with new carpet and free electric jack







, I plan to restock mine. Not too heavily, though, as you'd be surprised what that adds to towing weight. Mainly some medical supplies (the nurse in me comes out when I stock things!) and some non-perishables, as well as a gallon or two of water, in case I'm at a place that has a well and there's no power (yep, takes power to run that well out in the middle of nowhere, too!). Anyway, I'll just be glad to get my OB BACK. I've missed my baby!








Darlene action


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

> biggest risk in minnesota is a tornado, and if that hits, the LAST place to be is in the OB!!


I thought the biggest risk in Minnesota would be the rioting...

If the Vikings ever win the Super Bowl!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

NDJollyMon said:


> I thought the biggest risk in Minnesota would be the rioting...
> 
> If the Vikings ever win the Super Bowl!
> 
> ...


Yeah, like THAT is a big concern!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

I bought everything we would need so that we don't even have to take pillows. When I came in today from my trip this weekend, I pulled out everything, did a thorough cleaning and then packed everything back in road ready (nothing on countertops, tv's upside down on beds, rugs vacumned and rolled up in the hallway. We keep every toiletry that we need in the camper including an iron, blow dryer, brushes, disposable razors etc. I even have an extra makeup bag so that when we go all we have to take is a few days of clothes. Underwear, socks, tennis shoes, sandles and bathing suits stay in the camper at all times. When we decided to go this weekend, all we did was grab one rubbermaid bin with jeans and t shirts and we were off. I keep a case of bottled water in my lower kitchen cabinet as well as sodas. We have a rack mounted to the back of the trailer where bikes, coolers or the generator can be easily loaded. We had Hurricane Isabel come through Virginia and swore we will never stay again. We are heading west with the kids and dogs and the house can take care of itself! All we need is a Wal Mart where we are headed and we will buy the food we need at a moment's notice.


----------



## Remove_B4_Flight (Apr 2, 2006)

Hurricanes, tornadoes and our normal camping schedule seem to go hand in hand. That being the case, we are generally prepared to blast off with everything we need whenever.

Some things I observed during Rita: 
First of all, with the mass exodus north, fuel was in short supply. It would be nice to have about 100 gallons stored at home, but itâ€™s just not practical for everyone.

Traffic was a mess, so activities for the kids are something to have on hand. It took me 12 hours to make a trip that normally takes about 4.

In the wake of a disaster of Katrina/Rita proportions, some means of self defense maybe in order. Of course, this is a personal preference and people have varying but strong opinions on the subject. There were wide spread instances of looting, robbery, confrontations and other acts of desperation that prompted me to carry a weapon. Licensed, responsible and educated, I am comfortable with firearms as well as the commitment to defend my family, property and self should the necessity arise. With major arteries north in gridlock, secondary roads offered semi-clear routes. These roads also wandered through sparsely populated areas where crimes could be committed free of witnesses.

Lastly, parking was very hard to find. Campgrounds from here to there were packed to capacity. The bottom line is that if you intend on evacuating, get far enough away that you can reasonably expect to avoid damage to your rig; don't go wandering aimlessly trying to find last minute accommodations, have a plan and a reservation.


----------



## nascarcamper (Jan 27, 2005)

Does a box of band aids count? I don't keep food or water in mine but I did install a spigot so when I hook up and start out the driveway I've got easy access to water to fill up with. Sometimes we leave for hurricanes and we have to go early before the winds pick up or they won't let us cross the bridges. When we stay I fill all of the holding tanks and put her up on a hill and leave it hooked to the truck. I also put all the jacks down to help stabilize her. Usually other vehicles surround her but last year she got 100mph winds right in the side and didn't budge.







Other than that we have her set with all the linens and toiletries and throw in the food the night before we leave.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Remove_B4_Flight said:


> First of all, with the mass exodus north, fuel was in short supply. It would be nice to have about 100 gallons stored at home, but itâ€™s just not practical for everyone.
> 
> [snapback]97846[/snapback]​


Nor would it be very safe.


----------



## kjp1969 (Apr 25, 2004)

The "nice" thing about an earthquake is that they generally don't destroy foodstuffs in warehouses, the water supply, etc. We still keep a whole bunch of food at home, because the Outback is stored about 12 miles away.

I just can't see evacuating southern california with the trailer in tow. Its 400 miles to AZ, 200 to Bakersfield, and 3000 miles to HI, assuming you can float that long. Without gas, in heavy traffic, we simply wouldn't make it anywhere at 8mpg. Most likely scenario is bringing the trailer to the front yard and dry camping there until things get back to normal.

Kevin P.


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

Remove B4 Flight and Ghosty make excellent points that anyone in a major city area should consider. I'm sure everyone saw the news as people tried to evacuate Houston in front of Rita. People figured they'd get on the road and stop for gas once they got outside the city limits. Well, that didn't work very well once stations started running out.
The lessons learned were be prepared in advance. If you have early warnings such as in Hurricanes gas up and have some extra in containers. HAve a place in mind to go. Best is to find a friend or relative that is close enough to get to on a tank of gas but far enough to avoid the disaster. Make sure you put your pet in the car with you. You wouldn't believe the number of animals died in the back of pickup trucks while sitting on the road in the traffic jams. Fill your holding tanks with water. Water is more important than weight in these conditions. Protection is a valid point, people get nuts out there when they get desparate. Have a good map of your area that shows the small side roads. People who could navigate around the major arteries fared much better during the Rita evacuation than those that didn't know where they were going or how the find an alternate route.

Good thread.

Regards, Glenn


----------



## uoutcampin2 (Mar 3, 2005)

I completely agree with this. We have always kept the TT stoked up for 2 reasons. The first was that planning a trip was easier because clothing, non perishables, liquor,







and other basic toiletries were in the TT already. Packing usually means turning on the fridge the night before, load up the perishables, hitch up, then we were on our way.

The other reason is for evacuations. Kirk was working the day we left for Katrina, so I was left to pack the outback. I think I was done in a few minutes. Once he came home, both of us and the 2 dogs hopped in the truck and got out of town. By the time we went back to New Orleans, we were still pretty well packed up with food and supplies so we weren't relying on Red Cross or FEMA for anything. This was extremely helpful since you would have to wait about 4 hours just to get a case of water.


----------



## jewel (May 16, 2005)

I always try and have food stored (which I forget about and usually ends up expiring







I just ended up throwing out my stash again) but now that I'll have a travel trailer again - we'll be using it for emergency stock.







I was running out of places to stash stuff! LOL what a great idea!!








I'm always worried I wont be prepared when something happens. Cuz, I'm not prepared now!







have to get crackin on that one!

jewels


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

If some random water bottle and a few boxes of Mac-n-Cheese count, then we are good to go!!

Seriously, the Outback is 10 miles from my house, so it's not really something I think about.


----------



## jonnyty2002 (Jul 8, 2005)

water, batteries/flashlights that run on no batt, gas, food/freezed dried(some are very good), first aid kit, undies, socks, kids games, propane full and extra tank, entertainment for kids and adults, TP and chemicals, maps of 5 states around VA, extra drinks, prefered protection, COFFEE, also have a 25 gal gas tank with hand crank outside in way back yard (and locked), gen for extra power(never know how much power will be out) if you live in the boonies ya know what i mean!! 2 jumpstart Batt packs to keep the phones running, tool box to fix most things?(maybe) and plenty of dog and cat food (litter) never know. but this can be all ready to go within 20 min and we're gone. the kids all know there part and the DW and i have run threw the drill about 5 times (the kids love doing this) if you have a day to set it up.....get er done.... if you have kids they will love to help...oh yeah the kids always remember where every thing is most of the time anyway.....get some clothes and alittle more food and we are done


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> QUOTE(NDJollyMon @ Apr 2 2006, 08:06 AM)
> I thought the biggest risk in Minnesota would be the rioting...
> 
> If the Vikings ever win the Super Bowl!Â


And here I thought all along that the biggest risk in Minnesota was just being from Minnesota!









Seriously, though, about the only thing I leave in my Outback are towels, bathroom paper and dishes, pots and pans. I just haven't got to the point yet of doubling up on everything so I can leave it packed. Maybe some day.

Mark


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

In our case the biggest issue is the kids clothes. They are grwoing so fast, anything we put in today will be too small in three months!









Isn't there some way to stop that? Encourage smoking or something?

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

What am I running from?


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Ours is stored next to the house and fully stocked with non-perishable food and water. We could live for at least a week from it.

Unfortunately, living in earthquake country and my dumb luck, the house will probably collapse on and crush the trailer


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

Here is how we prepare:










and more importantly...










In the Reverie trailer we always believe in being prepared...

Reverie


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Reverie...Hope you don't mind, but I'm going to copy your plans.


----------

